# [SOLVED] Can't see SATA neither IDE DVD-ROM

## YsndHalf

Hi all,

apologies for probably posting something already answered elsewhere, but after looking for the answer here in these forums and in Google I haven't been able to find it...

I have a desktop with an IDE DVD-ROM and a SATA DVD-RAM/RW.

The computer has dual boot (Win7 + Gentoo), and I can see them perfectly from Win7. I obviously could see them as well from the Gentoo boot disk for installing this... but after that I couldn't see them anymore. Neither /dev/sr* nor /dev/sdb* (for the SATA one), nor /dev/hd* (for the IDE one).

This is my lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c4a (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 PCI bridge: Device 1b21:1080 (rev 01)

07:00.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. PATA IDE Host Controller

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

09:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b21:1042

```

And the Kernel .config is uploaded here: http://seti.cat/Issues/.config

(this is 2.6.37-gentoo-r4)

These are my USE flags:

```

mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 dvd dvdr cdr lm_sensors ssl bzip2 zip -gnome -gtk qt4 kde alsa -pcmcia udev evdev unicode static-libs xvmc cuda java win32codecs real kpathsea -3dnow -3dnowext faac jack v4l v4l2 dvb ladspa libmpeg2 nsplugin

```

I also tried to add 'udev' to the boot level, but it didn't help.

'rc-status' looks like this:

```

Runlevel: default

 metalog                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 boinc                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 modules                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 lvm                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 device-mapper                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 root                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                                                                         [  started  ]

 consolefont                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

```

By the way, in my laptop (Lenovo T400s) the same was happening.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!

     Jordi   :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

CONFIG_PATA_VIA has to be set, IDE section must be disabled, there is no hd* devices any more, both your optical drives should show up as sr*. Sorry, have no time to look at your .config any longer, gotta go.

----------

## roarinelk

in your .config:

- enable CONFIG_PATA_VIA  and CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN

- disable those 3:

      CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

      CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

      CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=m

and always use a newer kernel (2.6.38.6 or better latest -git sources).

----------

## YsndHalf

YES!!!!

Thank you very much! It has definitely solved the issue, finally!  :Smile: 

Now I see the SATA DVD-RW as /dev/sr0, and the IDE DVD-ROM as /dev/sr1 - and KDE automatically mounts them when a media is inserted.

So I guess it was mainly the VIA driver you mentioned?

Thanks again!!

----------

